# Speaking of glutamine...



## gopro (Jun 7, 2003)

VPX is coming out with a Japanese glutamine product that is the purest in the world. For those of you that use and believe in glutamine, this will be the one to use.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> VPX is coming out with a Japanese glutamine product that is the purest in the world. For those of you that use and believe in glutamine, this will be the one to use.



Nope.  No bias here.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Speaking of glutamine...*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nope.  No bias here.


Well, Avant doesn't have any!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Speaking of glutamine...*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well, Avant doesn't have any!



True.  And there is a good reason for that.

But, I was commenting on (1) the lack of reasons why Japanese glut is any better than other glut that is 99% pure, and (2) GP's statement in another thread that -- despite his affiliations or potential affiliation (obviously he has inside info) he is not biased, which is ludicrus.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

I know............I was just jerking your chain. If Avant had one, I was just saying that you would have pushed it!! And I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I know............I was just jerking your chain. If Avant had one, I was just saying that you would have pushed it!! And I don't see anything wrong with it.



Perhaps.  If I believed in glut.  But have you ever seen me say I don't have a bias?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

NO! And if it was me, I'm sure I would have one.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Speaking of glutamine...*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nope.  No bias here.




Wrong again TP...wow, that happens often...hmmm...oh, well anyway, right now, VPX is the only company that will be selling this version...so when another company puts it out, I'll let you know. Second...think of Japanese glutamine in the same regard as German SKW creatine...the best and most pure on the market.

When ANY company comes out with something new or different that I think is worth announcing to IM members, I will do it. Just like I recently did with Syntrax's new whey. VPX also sells whey, but I only mentioned Syntrax's.

See how that works big guy...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for "enlightening" me.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Can anyone else imagine GP with a big gold medalion, along with other various bling-bling material; a purple suite and top hat with a yellow feather in it; a small, slick black moustache and an original gold-plated Ford Cortina with a chain steering wheel and fluffy dice hanging from the rear view mirror?

Or is this just the image i dream up whenever he seems to pimp VPX products?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

And lest ye not forget the walking stick with a gold cat's head model for a handle.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

P.s. No matter how pure glutamine is or can be, alone it is a complete waste of cash.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Except under a few, usually rare conditions.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

please keep the thread on topic, debate his post if you want, but do not flame each other.

thanks


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

You should recieve royalties from him advertising on your board.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> please keep the thread on topic, debate his post if you want, but do not flame each other.
> 
> thanks



Prince, please correct me if I am wrong, but I do not believe I flamed anyone, just pointed out a bias, and pointed out the lack of information why this would be superior.

While I did not receive adequate resonses to either, I believe I was "flamed," using your term.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

I was actually 'talking' to all 3 of you. 

maybe it was more of a forewarning based on previous threads!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I was actually 'talking' to all 3 of you.
> 
> maybe it was more of a forewarning based on previous threads!



Actually, I assumed that, but wanted to know if, in your view, I was flaming, which I wasn't.  (I'd throw in a smilie sticking his tongue out here to, but that ain't my style.  Sent you an email, on an unrelated topic, btw).


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

No TP, in this thread you were not quite flaming (TCD was), just being a smart ass, sort of instigating, which as we know will get the 3 of you into an argument and ruin the thread. 

so I was being proactive.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> No TP, in this thread you were not quite flaming (TCD was), just being a smart ass, sort of instigating, which as we know will get the 3 of you into an argument and ruin the thread.
> 
> so I was being proactive.



Well, this I can't argue with.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Pfft...

I wasn't "flamming" Eric - merely explaining the image of him in his pimp suit.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

yes, and it was funny, although Eric will probably not see the humour in it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

I am literally laughing out loud.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> so I was being proactive.


As any good republican should!!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yes, and it was funny, although Eric will probably not see the humour in it.




You're right - on his VPX salary he'd never afford a plain Ford Cortina, nevermind a gold-plated one.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

1-Prince...TCD can't help but flame me...he can't do anything with me but try to put me down or discredit me...that is who and what he is, and how he operates. Thank goodness the good people at IM pay no attention to him.

2-The only thing I will bother responding to TCD is that I simply can't believe how ignorant a decently smart guy like you is when it comes to glutamine...Oh well, I can't help everyone.

3-Wait...I must respond to one more of TCDs ugly comments. I am NOT PIMPING VPX ASS (OOOPS IS THAT A FLAME)...I will continue to talk about ALL products that are worth talking about. 

4-Damn, I have one more thing to say to Chicken Feed...please don't make fun of my VPX salary. That is not nice. I may just have to only buy like 2 new cars this year, instead of the 3 I was planning on. Oh, I might only buy a condo by the beach instead of a house...but we all have to make sacrifices.

5-And TP my good buddy. I didn't claim that there was anything magical about VPXs new glutamine...I just said that it is this purest and highest quality in the world...so, I was just saying to those that like glutamine and do well with it that they should go with the best one. Just like I would tell people to use German creatine.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

"Flame" is such a harsh description, darling. More like a "childish jibe".


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> "Flame" is such a harsh description, darling. More like a "childish jibe".



Oh gosh...b/c you are so grown up...


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

Was that a statement or a question? (Rhetorial maybe?)


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

The answer to both is "yes", by the way.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> What that a statement or a question? (Rhetorial maybe?)



Is this english?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

just as I predicted....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Is this english?




ooohhhhhhh....poo.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just as I predicted....



Guess you'll have to be more effective next time.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> The answer to both is "yes", by the way.



Wow...if in your little world you believe that you are truly grown up, I'd hate to see what the "children" are like. I'm sure you are physically and adult, but mentally/emotionally ?????

Anyway, back to the point of this thread....

Yo, you like glutamine? It works for you? Great. The Japanese make the best. VPX is now selling it. Cool beans.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yo, you like glutamine? It works for you? Great. The Japanese make the best. VPX is now selling it. Cool beans.



Why is Japanese the best?


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why is Japanese the best?




Why is SKW German creatine better than all others?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Why is SKW German creatine better than all others?



I never said it was.  You did.  So please tell me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 9, 2003)

Boys Boys....please!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Boys Boys....please!



Can't I ask a serious question?

Japanese glut may indeed be better than others.  And if it is, I'd like to know, and I'd like to know why.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 9, 2003)

Damn, why does every glutamine thread have to end up with all this bs. If you like glutamine fine if you don???t stay the f**k out.


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

I figured you knew this TP. SKW Creatine has consistently shown to be the highest quality, containing the least impurities and fillers. Some companies use Chinese creatine, for example, which
contains high levels of creatinine among other potentially harmful impurities. I'm sure Avant uses the best quality "ingredients" in their products, which is one of the reasons they are very effective.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

okay, now that we seem to be back on topic here...

I would also like to know what exactly (scientific evidence perhaps?) makes this Japanese Glutamine superior than all others?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

That is what I would like to know.  Or simply assays that prove it is purer.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

It has to be 1) Raw materials used and 2) Productions facilities
Of course with this comes a higher price!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

I was personally under the impression that all creatine monohydrate came from Germany and US companies just packaged it as their own.


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I was personally under the impression that all creatine monohydrate came from Germany and US companies just packaged it as their own.



Wrong impression. Creatine comes from several places. China is a major supplier (of crappy creatine).


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, now that we seem to be back on topic here...
> 
> I would also like to know what exactly (scientific evidence perhaps?) makes this Japanese Glutamine superior than all others?



The company that produces it is called ANJINOMOTO. Since it is so new I don't have any lab assays about it, but I will bother Jack about it and see if I can get something "tangible" for you.


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> ANJINOMOTO



Ajinomoto....literally translated means Monosodium glutamate.

Also the wonderful company responsible for bringing us aspartame!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

Not good. Not good.


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Ajinomoto....literally translated means Monosodium glutamate.
> 
> Also the wonderful company responsible for bringing us aspartame!!



And thank God for aspartame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Couldn't live without it.

But anyway, I don't care what the translation is, and I don't care what other products they have produced, however, I DO care that they make the best glutamine available!


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I DO care that they make the best glutamine available!



I`d leave it at MAY.

The Japanese supps industry sux ass at best.....the quality is generally poor and marketed towards those that know sweet F A about them.

So it MAY be more pure than others....or just the same shit they sell here......


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`d leave it at MAY.
> 
> The Japanese supps industry sux ass at best.....the quality is generally poor and marketed towards those that know sweet F A about them.
> ...



Which is why I always like proof when I hear claims (which may indeed be true) that X is better than Y.

Also, I'd like to point out that if we are just talking about purity (which from GP's comments is all I can glean) then if X is 99.9 % pure and Y is lets say an abominal 60% pure, but X costs twice as much, Y is the better product.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2003)

It's the American way.....


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`d leave it at MAY.
> 
> The Japanese supps industry sux ass at best.....the quality is generally poor and marketed towards those that know sweet F A about them.
> ...



Well Kuz...I really trust that Jack Owoc, the owner of VPX is seeking out the BEST raw materials for all of his products. I got to see the entire operation, meet with the whole staff from soup to nuts, and I can tell you that VPX is running a fantastic company. I DO NOT trust people easily, but I do trust VPX.

So say what you want but I'll go with the VPX when it comes out...and my instincts have only done wonders for me in the past, especially when it comes to bodybuilding.


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Which is why I always like proof when I hear claims (which may indeed be true) that X is better than Y.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out that if we are just talking about purity (which from GP's comments is all I can glean) then if X is 99.9 % pure and Y is lets say an abominal 60% pure, but X costs twice as much, Y is the better product.



Holy shit...I can't get over this! Supplement lawyer? You would be perfect if you only had yourself to argue with!

OK, lets say we are talking about purity, much like I described the creatine. 1- Low quality creatine actually contains chemicals that could be potentially harmful to your body, so you'd be a moron to take it even if it cost 2 cents. 2- I have no f'n clue what the cost will be...so, if its the best, but it costs too much in your opinion than don't freaking use it! Do the same with whey protein in 10 lb bags, creatine in 5 lb canisters, and everything else as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Holy shit...I can't get over this! Supplement lawyer? You would be perfect if you only had yourself to argue with!
> 
> OK, lets say we are talking about purity, much like I described the creatine. 1- Low quality creatine actually contains chemicals that could be potentially harmful to your body, so you'd be a moron to take it even if it cost 2 cents. 2- I have no f'n clue what the cost will be...so, if its the best, but it costs too much in your opinion than don't freaking use it! Do the same with whey protein in 10 lb bags, creatine in 5 lb canisters, and everything else as well.



Typical.  Seems all you can do is hail insults.  They are not even very good ones, or even original.

Seems also that you can't engage in a decent conversation, as there was nothing remotely attacking or insulting in my post.

Still you needed to launch a personal attack, which you seem fond of doing.

Is that the appropriate behavior of a moderator, let alone a SUPER moderator?  I thought you were supposed to end such spurious conversations, not begin them.

Way to lead by example.


----------



## gopro (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Typical.  Seems all you can do is hail insults.  They are not even very good ones, or even original.
> 
> Seems also that you can't engage in a decent conversation, as there was nothing remotely attacking or insulting in my post.
> ...




Oh please TP, now you sound like a cry baby...enough of this crap from you.


----------

